# Still can't handle his food



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

About two months ago I posted that I thought my little Thor had allergies as he was nibbling/licking himself a ton and had diarrhea. So after trying a few foods I settled on Acana Pascifica. Well it's been over a month and while his coat is super soft, he still has some diarrhea and he is still itching like mad. Is there some way - short of taking him to the vet - that I can pin point his allergy? Or is there something else I should try/do? I just want my little guy to be happy and not itch so much and not diarrhea every other day.


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

It could be environmental rather than a food allergy. I don't know how to pinpoint an enviro allergy.... I have only dealt with one who was allergic to grass. Good luck!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If it is an allergy, maybe daily dose of Benedryl would help. 1 mg per pound. CHILDRENS benedryl. Try this for a week, and see if it helps?


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Giving him Benedryl will only mask his symptoms, although it could help him to be more comfortable.
They have 12oz packages of Acana, maybe you could try a different formula? Did you check and compare Pacifica's ingredient list with his prior do food? Maybe they have a common ingredient that he doesn't tolerate well.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

My Deuce has terrible allergies as well - he licks his feet like crazy. I have fond that feeding him a food that is potato free has really helped. When they lick and scratch they get yeasty and potato makes the issue worse. I also bathe him in tea tree oil shampoo which makes him feel a lot better


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions! I bought some children's benadryl today so will try that and am also going to try and feed him a raw diet for a couple weeks to see if that helps - if not I can probably assume his allergies are grass/environmentally related. One quick question, if Thor is 4.5 lbs how many mL of benedryl should I give him (as opposed to mg). The pharmacist was really nice and gave me a syringe when I explained it was for my puppy


----------

